# 180ltr Rescape



## Superman (22 Apr 2009)

Here's a drawing of something I'm walking towards, I'm keeping the substrate as my zambezi gravel with a tropica substrate base (which is about a year old).

It's a mound style scape with java fern feature flanked by green and brown/red crypts and balanase, all around some nice wood.
The large areas of substrate will be covered with Echinodorus tenellus, with the transition to the taller crpyts by florets of c parva.

There will also be rocks around the wood and might move in the future to add some moss to the wood. All depends on what wood I get too!

I'm trying not to make it too symmetrical but with me doing a mound scape in a bowfront I don't really have too much of an option to do it! Taller crypts will be on the right hand side.

I would welcome any comments and or suggestions.


----------



## samc (22 Apr 2009)

*Re: Superman's 180l Rescape*

should be good clark. looks foward to seeing your e tenellus carpet iv never seen one before


----------



## rawr (22 Apr 2009)

*Re: Superman's 180l Rescape*

I'm a big fan of _Cryptocoryne_ so looking forward to this!


----------



## Superman (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Superman's 180l Rescape*

So this is my first attempt at scaping with wood, need any critique.

This is only the wood setup, I should be able to sort the stones out myself but the wood is the main bit.

I understand the whole process of setting up stones but wood (?!) what should be done?!

First attempt...
Is it just me or is it too X shaped?


----------



## Superman (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Superman's 180l Rescape - Help Me With Wood Positioning*

I've realised that looks a right mess.

Will have another crack later, but would appreciate any advice.


----------



## Ed Seeley (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Rescape - NEED HELP WITH WOOD POSITIONING*

IMVHO you're right; too symmetrical on those two front pieces.  Think the back pices could look great, just move the front one.  (But this is hardly my area of expertise here either!!!)


----------



## Mark Green (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Rescape - NEED HELP WITH WOOD POSITIONING*

All of your wood pieces looks very straight.

Could do with some curved pieces in thier to make it look  more natural.

Mark


----------



## JamesM (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Rescape - NEED HELP WITH WOOD POSITIONING*

I agree with Ed and Mark here Clark.

How deep are you doing with substrate though? If you go to the top of the stones and really hide the cross over, it could look nice. You could always cut the wood too...


----------



## Superman (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Rescape - NEED HELP WITH WOOD POSITIONING*

I have some curved pieces and those are curved, it's just the way the photo is makes them look straight.
I've just had a quick play during half time of the football and am uploading a photo at the minute.
The substrate is about 2-3 inches so the lower parts will be covered.

Its just difficult to create something that is not symmetrical but suitable for a mound type scape.


----------



## JamesM (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Rescape - NEED HELP WITH WOOD POSITIONING*





Chop the bottom off some and bury it deep... could work... I'd be happy with it


----------



## Superman (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Rescape - NEED HELP WITH WOOD POSITIONING*

Better attempt I think, going with less is more...





I actually quite like this arrangement.


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Rescape - NEED HELP WITH WOOD POSITIONING*

now Clark,you know the drawing that you did?....well, that's spot on!

so just try and emulate that. your hardscape don't match your initial idea. just because you've got all that wood doesn't mean you have to use it


----------



## rawr (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Rescape - NEED HELP WITH WOOD POSITIONING*

I like that last one too, where is the wood from?


----------



## JamesM (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Rescape - NEED HELP WITH WOOD POSITIONING*

Yeah, much better


----------



## Superman (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Rescape - NEED HELP WITH WOOD POSITIONING*

Thanks Mark, I'll try and get to that.
I'm taking inspiration from your Pastel Shades tank.

This should fit into my tank... but not liking it as much as the last.




I don't think it helps that wood outside of the tank looks awful!

Thomas the wood is the Borneowild Wood from AE.


----------



## Superman (28 Apr 2009)

*Re: Rescape - NEED HELP WITH WOOD POSITIONING*

Think I've cracked it, but don't want to spoil the surprise!
 8)


----------

